# Fungus C&C



## fokker (Feb 3, 2010)

EF 100mm macro
f/20
ISO 400
1/20s

Let me know what you think.


----------



## HoboSyke (Feb 3, 2010)

Think the colour was a bit of and the framing a bit centered.. Here is a quick edit I did for you. Let me know what you think.


----------



## IgsEMT (Feb 3, 2010)

looks delicious


----------



## fokker (Feb 3, 2010)

HoboSyke said:


> Think the colour was a bit of and the framing a bit centered.. Here is a quick edit I did for you. Let me know what you think.




Yeah I wasn't too worried about the framing, I didn't really think it was one of those shots that had to follow the rule of thirds particularly.

I like the colour of the fungus and the added contrast in your edit, but I find the greens in the background a touch over the top, with the green saturation toned down I reckon it would be spot on.


----------



## Overread (Feb 3, 2010)

Dust!!! 
You've got some  
the little black/grey circles showing up in the background areas are dustspots and macro work really does show them up. Cleaning the sensor is the best way to get rid of them, but if you get them in shots like this then use the Spot Heal Tool if you have photoshop in some form (elements through to full photoshop). And I suspect similar tools exist in other editing programs.


----------



## fokker (Feb 4, 2010)

Hmm yeah good point, hadn't noticed that. I have eclipse fluid and pec pads already, I'll get right onto that


----------

